

Jobs HN: Orderoso is looking for contract php/mysql engineers - rrhyne

We make mobile catalogs and order management solutions for small to medium sized business. We're small but growing fast and very open to your input at all levels. Ideally you'll grow with us and be a key driver of both the product and the technology behind it.<p>Required:<p>• php - (yii preferred), but codeignitor, zend or similar mvc is fine<p>• mysql<p>• javascript (jquery), but looking at backbone and node<p>• boostrap UI<p>Bonus for:<p>• eCommerce experience<p>• d3.js<p>• Phone Gap, Appcelerator Titanium, etc.<p>Remote is fine, but preference given to San Diego area candidates.<p>Thanks!
======
rrhyne
<http://orderoso.com>

